# Bulk aging



## patc (May 28, 2009)

Hi all I am new to this board and have a whoooole lot of questions!!!!! and could really use your expertise. When bulk aging using a 6 gallon kit is it better to use a 6 gallon carboy or a five.




I would like to use the 6 but then what do you top it up with similar wine? or should you then use the five instead?


----------



## uavwmn (May 28, 2009)

Seagrape, welcome to the Forum. And I hope you enjoy this wonderful hobby.






What kit are you starting out with?


I have used both the 5 gal and 6 gal carboy. Recently I racked a chardonnay and had to use a 1 liter of commercial chardonnay to top off with.


I believe most kits give a lee way for topping off with water and not diluting your wine any.


I hope this helps.


----------



## patc (May 28, 2009)

I'm using a pinot noir from California connisuer it came with the kit, I got the kit as a gift probably would not have been my choice of juice manufacturer but it's my first one so let the games begin!!!! YTThanks for the reply i am going to bulk age with oak chips as the kit sdid not come with it. Hpefully if this turns out O.K. i will try a better kit .


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2009)

1st WELCOME !


If making a 6 gallon kit you will need a 6 gallon carboy. Reason is that you want to keep it full so it don't oxidize from letting oxygen on top of the wine. To top off its best to get a similar wine to add to bring the volume to the neck of the carboy.


----------



## patc (May 28, 2009)

Thank you will do!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (May 28, 2009)

Welcome Seagrape!


Be careful on the first racking. Don't fret about sucking up a bit of lees (dead yeast) when you rack it. Also tip the caroby slightly a fe days ahead of time by placing something an inch or so thick under one side. Yhat lets the lees settle to the low side and you sipon off the high side avoiding the lees. That keeps loss and subsequent top up to a minimum.


----------



## patc (May 28, 2009)

Thanks, Also if you have to top up and decide to bulk age before clearing and adding the fining agent and the P sorbate would using a commercial wine mess anything up? additionally what if i did not wnat to use the finning agent and the wine was pretty clear do i have to?


----------



## JimCook (May 28, 2009)

Time acts as a great fining agent for kits that don't have fine, suspended particles. I personally have not used fining agents on one of my kits for some time as I let them bulk age for a bit before bottling. Topping up with a commercial wine will not provide an adverse effect in your kit (provided you top red with red and white with white in general). If the wine ends up being clear enough for your taste, then why not just leave it? I believe, 'why strip when you don't need to,' although that is just my humble opinion.


Two important notes: 1) Add 1/4 tsp. of K-Meta to your bulk-aging kit every two months to keep sulfite levels up. 2) If you are using oak cubes to oak your wine, use a small amount and then test the wine on a regular basis to see how it's coming along. 


- Jim


----------



## uavwmn (Aug 21, 2009)

Jim, wasn't it you or maybe Appleman that provided a chart that showed the various oaks and how to use them?? I am looking thru threads looking for it.


----------



## vcasey (Aug 21, 2009)

Here is the linkhttp://www.thebarrelmill.com/toast.html


----------



## JimCook (Aug 21, 2009)

Uavwmn,


Stavin provides information about the different toasting levels combined with different oak types at http://www.stavin.com/oak/intro.htm- click on the 'French,' 'American,' and/or 'Hungarian' links at the bottom of the page.


- Jim


----------

